# Sb 10l Cabinet Mount Need Help Removing Motor



## Joe0121 (Jan 28, 2016)

I uploaded a picture. There is a tension adjustment screw on one side and on the other a long round bar that the motor mount rotates on. According to the rebuild manual there is a set screw that hold that bar in place. I can seem to find it likely because it's covered in grease.  Can someone clue me in where this set screw is supposed to be?


----------



## dlane (Jan 29, 2016)

My 10L had s set screw on the motor pivot shaft that was hard to find , but mine is a cast base model.
It was on the rear pivot boss in the back where you can barely feel it , might have to poke around with a short nail till you find a hole.
Can't tell from your small pic , takes to long to load full size


----------



## Joe0121 (Jan 29, 2016)

That's where I was thinking it was I think perhaps it's been painted over.


----------



## Joe0121 (Jan 30, 2016)

Found the set screw it was on the left side facing the front of the lathe. The set screw was recessed into the casting and tuke a 3/16 Allen.


----------

